# FS. CA Cichlids



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

I got 3 CA cichlids for sale all are wild caught
-10" vieja synspilus $40


-8" paratheraps zonatus $40

-9" vieja bifasciatus $40


Or best reasonable offer or trade for redtail shark(regular or albino), rainbowshark(regular or albino), flying fox, siamese algae eater, false algae eater, black beard algae eater, black shark(regular pr albino, denisonii barb, bala shark, cigar shark or if you have any labeo type fish.

Also will trade for bichirs, lungfish, gar, datnoid, red devil, midas, vieja argentea

Take all 3 for $100


----------



## moneysink (Apr 25, 2010)

Do you have any pictures of the paratheraps zonatus?


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll take pics when I get home


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Pics are up


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Willing to trade all 3 for a nice looking large vieja argentea or 3 smaller vieja argentea.


----------



## moneysink (Apr 25, 2010)

Very cool, I have never seen a Zonatus up here before.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

moneysink said:


> Very cool, I have never seen a Zonatus up here before.


Not really the best looking zonatus around as thet were just randomly pick when I ordered them from the US. I used to have 6 I sold all the good looking ones already with more blue on it. I used to have all the know vieja type cichlids. I sold most during the move. I'm left with low quality ones.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Afternoon bump.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Earl, I have three 4" Argentea I would trade you. I want to put these guys in the big tank at the shop. The tank wont be ready for 2 weeks, but have a few 50 gallons open. Give me a call, 604 444 3474


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Got u a pm instead. Currently at work right now.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Still available


----------



## Rancor aquatics (Jun 6, 2014)

Hello,I'm interested in your free 20 inch catfish,u can call/ text me at 778-552-6937 to arrange a pick up , thanks


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump still available


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Sunday bump. Still available. Need them as soon as possible. They are now ruining my 2 feet tall bolbitis.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Giraffe catfish gone.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumb. Give me ur best offer.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Price lowered. All 3 for $140 $50 each


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Still available need them gone. Willing to trade for redtail shark(regular or albino), rainbowshark(regular or albino), flying fox, siamese algae eater, false algae eater, black beard algae eater, black shark(regular pr albino, denisonii barb, bala shark, cigar shark or if you have any labeo type fish.

Also will trade for bichirs, lungfish, gar, datnoid, red devil, midas, vieja argentea


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

To the top. Bump


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Still available


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumb bumb bump


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Still here. Will also want to trade for plants such java ferns, bolbitis or anubias.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Still available bumb


----------



## Problems (Aug 12, 2014)

Pmed you. !


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Another bumb. Happy halloween!!!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Price drop $40 each. Take all for $100


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Close tread all sold


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Thread close


----------

